# Slovenian: Rent Restriction Act



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni!

Kontekst:
_Under the Rent Restriction Act the landlord couldn't get the old woman out of the cottage._

Gre pri tem za prepoved zvišanja stanarine ali kaj drugega?

Hvala.


----------



## skye

Mogoče bodo bolje vedeli na English Only. Pomagalo bi tudi, če bi omenila za katero državo gre (UK, US, Irska, google najde celo Trinidad in Tobago). 

Zdi se, da gre v tem primeru bolj zato, da je niso mogli prisilno izseliti, razen če je v zgodbi tudi kakšna omemba stanarine.


----------



## *cat*

Stanarina ni omenjena, se pa zgodba dogaja v Angliji. 

A to morda kaj pomaga?


----------



## skye

Z googlom žal ne najdem nič pametnega (samo za druge države), britanske zakone pa si lahko pogledaš na spletni strani britanskega parlamenta, če klikneš zgoraj levo pod business na bills and legislation. Na naslednji strani lahko iščeš zakone, vendar za rent restriction act dobiš toliko zadetkov, da sem kar obupala, da bom kaj našla. Pa še za vsak del UK so posebej zgleda, ker je pri nekaterih v oklepaju Škotska, pri nekaterih Severna Irska.  

Glede na stavek zgoraj bi rekla, da je niso smeli izseliti. Kaj pa glede na ostalo besedilo - ali bi imelo to smisel, ali ne?


----------



## *cat*

*Skye*, hvala ti za trud.

Ok, tako je. Stara ženska je živela v koči in zdaj je umorjena. Pa se pogovarjajo kdo dobi denar, ki ga je zapustila. Odgovor je: njena nečakinja in mož. Pogovor se nadaljuje tako:
_ "What about the cottage? Do they get that?"
"It was rented. Of course, under the Rent Restriction Act the landlord couldn't get the old woman out. But now she's dead, I don't think the niece could have taken over - anyway she and her husband didn't want to."_
Nadaljevanje se odvija v drugo smer.


----------



## *cat*

> Mogoče bodo bolje vedeli na English Only.


Sem tudi poskusila, a so mi zaprli temo z razlogom:
Please use any web search tool to find out about the "Rent Restriction Act".
This is not a language topic.


----------



## skye

Iskanje po spletu žal ni bilo v veliko pomoč. Ampak pravila so pravila, kaj češ. 


Zdaj pa glede prevoda. Nečakinja in mož torej dobita denar in nekoga zanima, ali dobita tudi njeno kočo. Pa nekdo drug pove, da je stara teta imela kočo le v najemu, vendar je zaradi tega zakona niso mogli izseliti. Zdaj ko je mrtva, skoraj ne verjame, da bi nečakinja lahko prevzela to najemniško kočo - kar je tako čisto vseeno, ker je ona in njen mož niti nista hotela. 

Namesto Rent Restriction Act lahko mogoče uporabiš stanovanjski zakon (ureja tudi najemna razmerja). Slovenske zakone pa najdeš na spletni strani državnega zbora pod zakonodaja in akti.


----------



## *cat*

Najlepše ti hvala, *skye*. Res hvala!!


----------



## skye

Ni za kaj. 

Trenutno imam ravno čas in lahko iščem.


----------

